

Introducing ClusterFsck: Filebased S3 Configuration Kontrol - tobowers
http://briefs.amicushq.com/blog/2013/06/07/clusterfsck-filebased-s3-configuration-kontrol-for-software-clusters/

======
dblock
More options is good! Centrally storing configuration is always a good idea.

Amazon OpsWorks manages configuration centrally via a web-based command and
control.

Heroku manages configuration centrally via environment and heroku config:add.

ClusterFsck (did I type that right? :)) lets me store things on S3, centrally.

------
kowdermeister
I can't read the name other than ClusterFuck. Sorry, it's my brain. :)

~~~
2arrs2ells
Feature not a bug!

------
jabbernotty
Is this based on Amazon S3 because you have that at hand, or is it based on it
because of some innate advantage?

~~~
bglusman
A little bit of both I guess? It's become standard enough that most web
developers (at least most I know) have an account and use it for a few things
here and there, it's dirt cheap and widely available, and it's just text files
we're storing, so nothing more heavy weight is needed. It does also offer
versioning, which I believe we may add a feature to take advantage of for
rolling back configuration changes in a coherent way if something goes wrong
or to recreate a problem locally on a certain date, but don't think we've
started even planning that yet (pull requests welcome!)

~~~
tobowers
And, importantly, has ACL controls built in so it's easy to add/remove access
to team members.

------
jjuliano
shameless plug, speaking of S3, I created a DSL for Amazon S3 (using s3cmd,
because it is intended for my rake tasks) - [http://jjuliano.github.io/s3cmd-
dsl](http://jjuliano.github.io/s3cmd-dsl)

